# CCAC in NC to South Robeson Vet needed for 3/5/11



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Have you contacted the volunteers at that shelter? 



> YOU MUST CONTACT OUR PULL CO-ORDINATORS AT
> [email protected] and send a duplicate copy to [email protected] FOR US TO ASSIST YOU IN PULLING AN ANIMAL IF YOU ARE UNABLE TO ADOPT IN PERSON AT CCAC


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

She contacted...but the coordinator couldn't get there in time. I have someone in NC willing to go get them for her (a Newf Rescue person), but haven't heard yet if they've discussed it on the phone.

I know PM's were exchanged! Will let you know when I hear something...or will encourage her to come back here.

Thanks!


----------

